# Cockapoo Owners Club - Health issues



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We all talk about health tests when we are looking for a new puppy and it is great that people are becoming more aware of the possible issues. When looking at puppies the possibility of future health problems can seem far removed from the cute bundles of fluff that we all love. 

As we are a website dedicated to promoting Responsible breeding and are continually striving forward to help raise awareness of health issues and cockapoo welfare we have added a new section to the website relating to Health issues. We are very grateful to two owners, Dawn and Kirsty who have kindly shared their Cockapoo stories relating to Hip dysplasia and Luxating patellas. We will be adding further articles to this section but we think it is important to share the braveness of the dogs and their owners when faced with these problems.

Health issues


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this is great; I spent 1 1/2 hrs crafting a question then poof! I lost it in chcking the thread! To paraphrase Scarlett OHara -- I"ll work on it tomorrow Sneak preview, Ollie has allergies an won't eat & I'm worried.
Monica


----------

